# Where can I buy Serrapeptase?



## gaia71

Hi all

I'm interested in tryihg non invasive methods to unblock my tubes in order to have one possible last go with OE... I've heard this enzyme can help a number of conditions including PCOS so I'm more than ready to try it. My questions are: where can you buy it, is it safe and can homeopaths prescribe it? Any advise greatly appreciated


----------



## Molly99

Hi Gaia,

I started on it after Deedee recommended it and I did quite a bit of research on it before placing an order on Amazon.

So far so good and its been about a month of taking it.  No known side effects for either DH or me.  It may be a complete coincidence but after months of barely being able to walk because of incredibly sore tendons in my heals, they are now almost completely back to normal.

If it is the serrapeptase then I hope that it's doing equally fab stuff elsewhere   xx


----------



## gaia71

I'm really interested in this, but why isn't it talked about more or not sold in health food shops?


----------



## lama321

Hi there,

I bought it from Amazon too. I felt a bit funny for a few days when I started taking it but then felt much better, less IBS. Now I have stopped (due to the lack of research I don't want to take it in the 2ww) I feel pretty bad! Much more pain and IBS.

I also combine this will massage using frankinsence and myrrh oils and caster oil packs. I also want to get a fitness bike as I think the motion of cycling could possibly help. 

I think the problem comes down to there simply not being enough money to research everything. There are still so many limitations to our understanding but just because it is not proven to work doesn't mean it won't. 

I believe there has been studies done to demonstrate that taking serrapeptase short term (4 weeks) is not associated with health risks but no studies look at taking for longer periods of time. Saying that I plan to use for another couple of months... I have taken for 6 weeks solid and am now on a 2 week break. I plan to stop TTC for a couple of months and take it then.

I did used to have a para-ovarian cyst (confirmed in Jan and April). I had been taking the serrapeptase for a month when I went back to have another ultrasound in Sept and the cyst had gone. Fingers crossed! 

I plan to try this stuff for 3 months then go for another HSG.. will keep you posted,

good luck!

L


----------



## LuckyE

Molly, I have very sore tendons in my heels - where sometimes I walk like an OAP  . I don't know what the cause is but I am glad yours has gone with serrapeptase. I have started taking it for my blocked tube and my sore tendons and IBS. I have also changed my diet so I hope it works for me, too!


----------



## Molly99

Hi luckyE, I'm 99.5% oap / crab walking free    I can't quite believe that after over a year of painful tendons it has almost completely gone after around a month of taking this.  

Keeping everything crossed that it works for you too, I've been following your journey and just want to say keep going lovely xx


----------



## dolphin162

Hi there,

I have been taking Serrapeptase for 4 months now and my Endometriosis pain got a lot better  
I also have blocked Fallopian Tubes and waiting to start our first IVF. Should start around January or early February the latest. There are women on other forums that managed to unblock their tubes with Serrapeptase and one lady got pregnant after taking it for something like 8- 9 months!! She gave birth to her baby not too long ago. 
I also take curcumin with it as both of them work well together.
Good luck   xx


----------



## gaia71

I still haven't started taking this enzyme because I am slightly nervous about potential side effects and lack of research etc... Has anybody had any side effects whilst taking this?

I've heard this enzyme may help unblock fallopian tubes, which is why I'm interested in it. Does anybody know whether acupuncture can help with this problem by creating more blood flow to the pelvic region?  I've got a hospital appointment coming up soon and will hopefully be having another hycosy test to check tube latency. I doubt the result will be any different from a year ago although I'm secretly hoping it might so that I can try IUI a couple of times before moving to DE in the future... For financial reasons OE IVF isn't an option at the moment, but IUI would be feasible.

I'm not anticipating a miracle cure. But, my local health food store is now stocking serrapeptase, so I'm tempted to give it a go. Is there a particular brand that is recommended over another. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## LuckyE

Hey Gaia, I used it for a month. No side effects. My fibroids shrunk by 1/3rd but I don't know if it's the serrapeptase or a symptom of menopause.... I am taking them again for a month anyway to see... and am waiting for my next AF....

Other than that, my other symptoms (sore tendons) come and go so I'm gonna take it again and see if those symptoms go. 

I have a HSG coming up in March so I'll let you know if my blocked tube clears... 

So still no definite yes from me, Sorry.


----------

